# Psycadelic Squid



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry I have not been showing stuff latley, just have been busy going other projects.


Turned this squid pencil popper and Shannon decided to try out some new colors for marbling. Here are the results.

The squid itself is about 6.5” long and weighs in at 2.5oz.

I think Shannon used close to seven different colors on the marbleizing.



Hope you like it:

Tom


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Uuh... Thats pretty freakin awesome right there.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great! I have one like that but backwards drying now  all black with white scales and belly but built in reverse.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool! For some reason when I first saw it I was reminded of the artist Peter Max 

http://www.petermaxstore.com/


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> all black with white scales and belly but built in reverse.


You didn't tell me white belly as well, thanks for the tip, I should be sealing today so hopefully some paint will be flinging by early next week.
Please make sure to post some pics of what you are working on OK Bill?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You and Shannon are both Artist!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> You and Shannon are both Artist!


Thanks ET, Shannon is the real artist of the house, spent over 60K in art school so she could become a purchasing agent LOL.
She has talent, heck, she is the one that taught me how to use the lathe :redface:
This was test for some lures we are making for some guys on the East Coast for their striped bass run. Wait till I get those finished.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I was tempted to hit it myself!! Beautiful!


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome paint! and I like the cat eyes.

I am preparing the next round of stick baits.....


----------

